# A 1930 Elgin Blue Bird sitting proud



## richtrix (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought this Elgin a few months back. After a lot of cleaning, some new tires and accessories here it is...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet bike, looks awesome!! What are you using for rims and tires?


----------



## richtrix (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a set of 28" pre war rims that have just enough lip on them to use some modern 700c tires. I just about had to use a crow bar to put them on but they work. I've got the original wood clad wheels that came on it also.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great!  Nicely accessorized too!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2011)

That's sure a beauty... The last pix would look great as your avatar.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks nice,love that color.You rarely see blue on an oldie. I didn't know they made the BlueBird that early?

Pat


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice job matching the paint job on the rims to the bike. If they are painted?


----------



## richtrix (Apr 28, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Nice job matching the paint job on the rims to the bike. If they are painted?




yep...old worn thin silver paint


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing! Is that the original Blue Bird? When did they first make it? What year is it?


----------



## HARPO (Apr 28, 2011)

This is what keeps me looking and asking people at Garage Sales, Church Fairs, etc. to see if someone has a gem like yours lurking in someone's basement, attic or garage. It's a beaut... keep it and pass it on when the time comes, just like someone else did.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this before Bluebirds started to look like Bluebirds?!


----------



## richtrix (Apr 29, 2011)

pelletman said:


> Is this before Bluebirds started to look like Bluebirds?!




The ads I've seen from the late 20's and early 30's show this bike in red or blue called the Cardinal and Bluebird. I think they were so named for the colors of the bike, and the later streamlined Bluebird was styled for the name Bluebird.


----------



## robertc (Apr 29, 2011)

Richtrix, I forgot to tell you that was a great looking bike setting in the Tri-City Ford Showroom at the show. Cleaned up nicely.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 1, 2011)

thats a very nice old elgin i have a 1928 elgin cardinal looks original but with very little paint just a touch of red in a few spots


----------



## StevieZ (May 1, 2011)

That is a very nice bike. I got to say I would love to have that for my collection.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2011)

*My bluebird*

Hey Ritchie,

Nice job in getting the bike show ready and it was great to see live at your swap a few weeks back.
Your pics inspired me to get my bluebird together and I thought I would share in your thread note some subtle differences year to year.
My tank logo is Elgin spelled out, not any wings or illustrations and the main blue and white is stenciled in orange...original and a rather odd color that does not take me back to the 20's, but I love it as it is the University of Virginia's colors.
I rechromed the bars, which may have been a mistake as the are too shiny and new compared to the rest of the bike (but they were a wreck) and the pulled the seat for this one simply because I just like it better...correct or not.
Oh...and by the way in case you are wondering, they are real (York, PA) and they are spectacular! 

Take Care, Chris


----------



## richtrix (May 1, 2011)

Hey Chris,  Your Bluebird looks Good! I'm glad you got it together, they could be brothers. Are your wheels 28"? Thanks for posting the picture. Please put some more up when you have time.

Best,
Richie


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2011)

Ritchie, 
Yes they are 28" singletubes...not original to the bike, but ones I found on a donor in an old bike shop and the extremely fortunate thing is the bike was hanging so there are no cracks the sidewalls or deterioration that is 99.9% present in singletubes from the period.  They are firmer, but as new.
The pic is a little dark, so I'll update when the sun returns.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2011)

Here's your twin (fratenal) in neighboring Virginia:


----------



## richtrix (May 7, 2011)

Chris,  Yep that's a nice one! Look forward to seeing it in person in the future.

Richie


----------

